
Google+ Communities: A place for whatever you're into - twapi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpUDWCSRQIU
======
twapi
Announcement here: [http://googleblog.blogspot.in/2012/12/google-communities-
and...](http://googleblog.blogspot.in/2012/12/google-communities-and-
photos.html)

